
Move Mars to the habitable zone and turn it into another Earth? Sure.[video] - melqdusy
https://www.facebook.com/ScienceNaturePage/videos/1058492144283043/
======
restalis
Instead of terra-forming another planet, how about using that planet's
conditions to gain experience with adapting to another world? When humans went
out of Africa, they adapted, like getting more serious clothing and learning
how to cope with new environments. It's time now to do it again, like learning
to step outside our cradle - accepting a new way of life, as creatures
dependent of life-keeping tech. That's the way of limitless expansion in
universe, not trying to stretch each new place to fit our fantasy. (Well, we
may do a little bit of both, but spinning planets out of their orbit is a bit
extreme.)

------
Black-Plaid
If Mars' gravity isn't strong enough to keep it's atmosphere from being ripped
away in it's current orbit, why would moving it closer to the sun be any
better?

------
gus_massa
The problem with this idea is that moving Mars to another orbit require a lot
of energy, a LOT of energy!

A somewhat similar example is in "Stop Jupiter" [https://what-
if.xkcd.com/146/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/146/) . OK, Jupiter is much bigger,
and the plan is not to stop Mars but to reduce the energy a little to put it
in another orbit, but the amount of energy is astronomical.

~~~
pavement

      ...the amount of energy is astronomical.
    

Well, one would hope so. We're literally talking about moving celestial
bodies.

~~~
astrodust
_Cymbal crash from one the size of Saturn 's rings_

------
Walf
Non-facebook mirror

[https://youtu.be/LSKFRuWuRKo](https://youtu.be/LSKFRuWuRKo)

------
valuearb
Where is the kickstarter for this?

~~~
rando444
I'm not sure if this is a joke against kickstarter, but if you're looking to
throw your money out the window, I'll gladly give you my paypal address.

Moving planets around is a bad idea on so many levels I don't even know where
to begin.

Sticking only to the basics, the author of this video just assumes that
terraforming the planet will be easier if it's closer to us, but attempts to
provide no explanation of why the planet needs to be closer, or what advantage
that really gives.

The core of Mars is dead / inactive, which is by far the biggest hurdle in
order to make mars habitable in any comparable sense to Earth.

I honestly don't even know how videos like this get made without people
understanding or attempting to explain anything regarding what they are
talking about.

------
jlebrech
It's probably much easier to place mini-suns around the orbit of Mars.

